# Hello chaps



## English Mike (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


Don't know if you are allowed, but here you are. lol. G'd


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 4, 2018)

S


English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Sure, come on in. You will be treated like everyone else here. Your thoughts and ideas will be ridiculed and criticized, and your homeland will be mocked. Remember when a brand new nation kicked the living hell out of you guys? Pretty damn funny.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


Our politicians are selfish lying asswipes.
The people that pay attention to politics in America are partisan hacks that keep voting those asswipes in.
Thats all you need to know


----------



## night_son (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Welcome aboard USMB from another recently new member. A Yank I'm afraid.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


Welcome, Mike!  You are very welcome--don't let these jokers fool you.

Love your stout and your Christmas crackers.

Have a Walkers.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 4, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> S
> 
> 
> English Mike said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   and WE were happy to do that azz kicking English Mike .  But you got guts , some other English invade while trying to hide who they are .  So , nice to see you until i change my mind  English Mike .


----------



## English Mike (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 4, 2018)

w


English Mike said:


> Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...


---------------------------------------Well at least you have PRIDE in being  '  ENGLISH  '  as you announce that fact while other fureign board invaders try to hide that they are foreign  .  As a test question , what do you think of that fine Gent Tommy Robinson who i think is an English bloke  EnglishMike .


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


Hi Mike.

Does this vvvvvvvv offend you???






If not, welcome from a fellow limey 

If it does, well welcome anyway..... but .....


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...




Sorry Limey but I live in Florida that was colonized by the Spanish long before the Brits showed up.

Not too far away is the oldest city in the Americas and it has a Spanish name, not New London or whatever.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome to the asylum, English Mike. You are very courageous. USMB has one of the biggest collections of American bozos on it in one place on earth, many of whom are barely literate, so I hope that you have a thick skin, a good sense of humor, and the ability hold your own.

I know at least of one Welshman and one Aussie who are members here. This is a free-for-all that everyone can join.


----------



## English Mike (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm going to venture out into the main forums now (gulp), I may show mercy but shall ask for none..


----------



## pismoe (Sep 4, 2018)

uh oh , so no opinion on The Good , fine Tommy Robinson eh ??


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

Good Luck!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...



Wait....you're a limey? Like a black and tan limey? OMG


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...



  You sure those aren't biscuits?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...


Those are shortbreads.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...



  What the hell is wrong with cookies?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...


Gentlemen, huh?  Forgot anyone, did ya?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 4, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...


Yeah, well, that ain't what we call 'em, is it?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Oh there’s absolutley nothing wrong with cookies!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


But Walkers are crisps, aren’t they?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Can you get Kimberly biscuits? I had them when we went to Ireland, sort of gingery with marshmallow. Quite tasty


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I haven’t heard of those, but I’m not really much of a biscuit fan.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I liked them, I also really liked the soda bread we had. I had it with smoked salmon


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...



Och!  I love shortbreed, lass!  Uh'll hae a wee bit, d'ye ken?

Welcome to the OP.  I hope you brought limes.  You'll need hip boots as well.  But if you insist on speaking English you may find somewhat of a language barrier.

As my friend Harley correctly noted above:



TNHarley said:


> Our politicians are selfish lying asswipes.
> The people that pay attention to politics in America are partisan hacks that keep voting those asswipes in.



In other words just like England.  Which most of us do understand is not the same as the UK, which most of us also understand does not include Ireland.  For that we apologise.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> ...



Clearly with the pre-position _gentle_ he's summarily eliminated all of us already.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


OMG those sound wonderful!


----------



## OldLady (Sep 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...


I am TOO gentle.  Once in awhile.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm going to venture out into the main forums now (gulp), I may show mercy but shall ask for none..



Steady now. We Americans are a bunch of weirdos here.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..




Well, you will definitely learn about stuff, as for U.S. politics... you won't learn anything here except "we're always right and have the answers to all your problems, they're always wrong and hate you..."


----------



## Crixus (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..





Hello. Probubly the best place to learn about American politics is down in the flame zone. The folks there are very welcoming and nice. They will make you feel right at home.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Piss off, pom!!

Oh OK; you can stay, as long as we get those Ashes back!!!

Greg


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

hjmick said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..
> ...



---- and if only we could eradicate "them" from the face of the earth it would smell of roses forevermore, yadda yadda.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Crixus said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...



You mongrel; the badlands are better!!!

Greg


----------



## Crixus (Sep 4, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...




Just trying to have fun, not get the dude molested.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2018)

WELCOME


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Hi. How's it going? 

You are in for a treat, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2018)

English Mike said:


> Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...



Well now Mister Mike, here's a little ditty to welcome you to the board. Enjoy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2018)

Wheres Swagger when ya need em?


----------



## westwall (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome to the madhouse.  McLarens are welcome, but no Range Rovers.  Those are for twits....


----------



## Tilly (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Soda bread is yummy!


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> ...



EnglishMike, don't listen to him! Hossfly has been rubbish all along.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Tilly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I had it with an orange marmalade, we had stayed two nights at a bed and breakfast in Tipperary. The owners were fantastic people and told us where to go to see the real Ireland, off the beaten path pubs, sights, etc. The wife could cook, OMG she made a dish called colcannon, it was delicious. The pubs were so much fun, good people, good food and good drink


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> [Q
> 
> I had it with an orange marmalade, we had stayed two nights at a bed and breakfast in Tipperary. The owners were fantastic people and told us where to go to see the real Ireland, off the beaten path pubs, sights, etc. The wife could cook, OMG she made a dish called colcannon, it was delicious. The pubs were so much fun, good people, good food and good drink



I have an Irish daughter in law.  She makes colcannon and it is delicious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2018)

Shotgun or batwing?


----------



## hjmick (Sep 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Shotgun or batwing?




Woolies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Drove from Dublin to Cashel. Lovely little hotel aside a pub. The girl just home from school served us until her father came home from his cheese making job. She explained to us that all Irish children had to take instruction in the Irish language as well as English. She explained to us how suspicious the Irish people were of frozen food. When the TV broadcast the Catholic prayers, everyone in the pub crossed himself. Then resumed drinking and singing. My husband swore that he heard drums in the middle of the night.
On to Cobh. How lovely, a snuggly hotel by the water beyond a park named for JFK. I will always remember a bronze sign on the door of the hotel bar, which read "we love children, too. But they must b e supervised after 9." Not to mention how I tried to mail post cards at the post office in Cobh, but couldn't find the slot. A man actually stopped his car to tell me how to do it. Then on to the royal treatment at Rosslaer.
PS: went to the cemetery at which my ancestors might be buried. The tombstones were too worn to be read. Slipped and fell on the vines.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shotgun or batwing?
> ...


Ya wanna look like Jeff Goldblum in Buckaroo Banzai eh?


----------



## hjmick (Sep 4, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not many people would have come back with that, kudos. An under appreciated movie to be sure...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Flash said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



If your daughter in law is Irish you have a gem of a daughter in law


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



We went not long after we were married and our children were very young, we plan to return with the kids maybe next year.

I adored Ireland


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



She is a good wife for my son and a great mom for my grandchildren.  She is also very successful in business.

The only problem is that she is Liberal.  I mean Obama/Crooked Hillary voting Liberal.

We don't discuss politics.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Flash said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Ugh...I'm sorry. I'm blessed to be in an entire family of conservatives...even my in laws are conservatives.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You are lucky.  My two sons are very Conservative but they fell in love with Liberals.

Both women are good wives and mothers and are respectful to my wife and I but they vote Moon Bat.

Fortunately we are all mature enough to understand that family love is more important than stupid politics so we have a solid truce not to let that come between us..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Flash said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



In my early years (15-17ish) I was leaning towards being a moon bat, thank God my Grandfather put a stop to that nonsense


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello

Are you Left or are you Right?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Then don't read it troll. It's not like you ever bring anything worthwhile ya mod wannabe


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I'm not a mod but I do know an intro thread ain't the place for politics.

Is it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh dry up and cease being annoying. How's that? You're a nothing and trolling. Cease at once or suffer the consequences


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Must be someone I know longer see here.........

To the New guy from Britain........there is a iggy function.........it gets rid of stupid posters so you can't be brought down to their level and become stupid with them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo just hit mine, tired of the troll's nonsense


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I dumped his sorry butt a long time ago.........


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 4, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



He? I thought is was a leftist hag...well nm with leftists it's hard to tell sometimes


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>




Amazing drummers


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thank you. The pipers of _Amazing Grace_ may represent the people of the British Isles and the Christian peoples who settled there and the people who were converted there. The drum line may represent the culture we come from.  However, this does not represent the forward march that the people are embarked upon, neither here nor in the British Isles.

I do not understand the flag that you are flying in your posts and along with your videos. It's not ours. What country are you coming from?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Republic Of Texas.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 4, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


This  Republic of Texas stands for nothing. Don't put on the internet or align yourself with Irish or Scottish. We are honorable people,You are not. I would appreciate it if you would not put people of Irish or Scottish heritage into dishonor.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


My dear Kamerad, my great-grandmother, a Scot, married a drunken Irish bum, and so I can sympathize with your misery. And don't mess with Texas.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I believe that's a St. George's Cross.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 4, 2018)

Last time, he was an Aussie.
I guess he wandered over a tad to be a Brit.

HI sttab.


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Amazing drummers



WOW!  And now in the spirit of the diversity of USMB, here's Joe Bonamassa from upstate New Yawk, playing some Mississippi delta blues, at the Royal Albert Hall... click on the link at the top, not the center, and welcome aboard, Matey:


----------



## Picaro (Sep 5, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Welcome!  Not much American politics; tards to the left of you,  tards to the right of you, here you am.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..
> ...



TN is from Chicago, and votes for all of them, several times a day, so he knows what he's talking about!


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You compromise our heritage from the British Isles, and attempt to hijack it for your politics in the United States of America. You fly the flag of a nation that does not exist instead of the flag of the nation that welcomed us. Where are your Stars and Stripes?

You cannot prostitute our heritage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The ditz is clueless.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I'm clueless because I know and respect my heritage and have pride in it?  My ancestors came here to be citizens of the United States of America. Your's did not?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Wrong answer, guess again.......


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You people appear to be citizens of a country other than the United States of America. You fly a different flag than ours. You do not profess the core values of the nation that took my ancestors in and the nation that my ancestors helped build.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Name one group of people who are here now, whose Ancestors DIDN'T  come here from abroad...............except the INDIAN TRIBES..............

derp.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Oh I see, you meant the flag Hoss is flying, not the OP.

Funny that --- with me he claims to be from North Carolina.  I suspect he's a double agent.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Back in the day, Americans began spilling over into Texas when it still belonged to Spain and then Mexico.  Texans fought and won independence from Mexico in 1836, but the U.S. didn't want them, so they formed their own Republic.   Although they eventually became a state, Texans have never forgotten the nine years they were their own country.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You did not read my post. This hoss guy is flying the flag of a non-existent country and claiming that he is a citizen of this non-existent country. He also is holding up the heritage of those of us whose ancestors came from the British Isles to ridicule by the rest of the American People.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


BTW, the US did want Texas.  Many of the Texas Republic founding fathers also wanted Texas to be part of the Union from the very get-go.  Heck, In 1829 Andrew Jackson tried to buy Texas from the Mexicans but was turned down.  Jackson quietly supported the Texas War for independence and was ready to send troops to support Houston if Santa Anna even set one toe on US soil.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Sure he does...... Oh and what bizzaro planet do you live on?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Texas is so large.........it should be a country..........LOL


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I thought it was held up because of the slave state thing--Texas insisted on being a slave state and the US had just admitted one so it wouldn't accept another until a non-slave state was accepted to even the score.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Vermont was its own country too, for longer than that.

They don't need to crow about it though.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



A Texan told me that when Alaska was about to become a state, Texans were whining so much about being bumped off the biggest state perch that Alaskans told 'em "you boys just hush down there, or we'll divide Alaska in two and make you the _*third*_ largest state".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So this Vermont farmer was visiting a ranch in Texas.  They got in the truck and started driving.  "You know" said the Texan, "I can get in my truck in the morning, drive all day and still not see the end of my ranch".

The Vermonster says "Ayup.  I used to have a truck like that".


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That's why it took nine years.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Got homes in both places and yes I am a double agent.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


But you are talkin' about Vermont.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


That's un-American!!!!!

Oh wait.......  Never mind........


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...









Now THAT'S a coin I'd like to unearth.  Pretty freaky Mr. Sun coming up over the horizon, isn't it?  Or am I seeing that wrong?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Meh, so what. It's just a flag.  Flags are for foolish fetishists who fend off frailty in flying their fragile philately fraught with filigrees of fancy fake festoonage.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sure looks like it.  And it also looks like he's alarmed at what he sees.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


V?  Is that you?  Are you like a crazy person?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



See?  Dual citizenship, I knewed it.  Where's the Carolinia flag then?

I wooden even know what it looks like.....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ayup, used to live there too.  I believe it's the onliest state that never had slavery.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Flags of North Cackalacky and Republic of Texas


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Remarkably similar I must say.

Dat is markable and remarkable.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No. They haven't. And some of them still don't count themselves as Americans. I went through the whole visit-the-Alamo thing when I was a kid. I've always wondered what the descendants of the Spanish-speaking peoples who have lived on the same land for hundreds of years think of this whole thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Good for them......


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I suspect much similar to what the Cherokee who used to live here (and a few still do) think of North Cackalackee.

Notice I got Hoss to concede a second flag.  Got NC top billing too.  The art of the deal rat there.
I should be a diplomat.  Instead of a welcome mat.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well there ain't that many fun facts about Vermont.  I just blew most of my load with those two plus a joke.

Wait, here's another one.

Vermont has no billboards.    How you like it now?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



They think their welfare checks are manna from heaven.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I always love it when some Spanish ancestry person here in the southwest starts bragging about being 6th or 7th generation Americans.  My response is: "so, you're new-comers also......"


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

The Russians are coming!!!  The Russians are coming!!!






Uuummmm, wait a minute......  That's Arizona.......

Oops........


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You are implying that just about all people who live in Texas are not working? How do you know this? Please prove this assertion.

Or should I shout "Hey, Texans, this boy thinks that you don't work for a living!"


----------



## evenflow1969 (Sep 5, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..


All you are going to learn here is what radicals have to say! Please do not take these people as typical americans it would reflect badly!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I like to wear this shirt on Thanksgiving...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You're seriously in need of an anal, cranial resection........


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm clueless because I know and respect my heritage and have pride in it?  My ancestors came here to be citizens of the United States of America. Your's did not?



You're being teased....notice the Arizona flag at the bottom of my posts...we are United but also sovereign states.  As to heritage, everybody's story is different.   My great grandfather on the distaff side of the family, immigrated from England to Canada.  He didn't have enough money for passage into the U.S. so he then ice skated down the St.Lawrence river, across frozen lakes Ontario and Erie into Michigan and then walked 140 miles to homestead an 80 acre farm in the middle of the state.  It took him two months but he arrived safely.  He established his claim, found local work until he had enough for passage back to England, and brought back his bride to farm their new land and become citizens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


My Columbus Day t-shirt.......






That aughta trigger a few posters here........


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> The Russians are coming!!!  The Russians are coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Russians are coming!!!  The Russians are coming!!!
> ...


Ya have to admit it looks like a lot of old Soviet propaganda artwork. 

Yeah, I know the flag was adopted well before the Soviet Union was founded but it's still funny.......  Lighten up Francis.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>



   Chills....that is all.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

English Mike said:


> Thank you gentlemen, and to those who might wish to mock my homeland, please remember we English invented America and civilised it for you, otherwise you'd still be living in wigwams and scalping each other!
> Huh you try to be nice (sniffle)...



We don't mock England.  It was already in bad shape when we left.


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> S
> 
> 
> English Mike said:
> ...



  We wouldn't have beat the English without the help of the French.  And when their king needed our help, where were we.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

...and sociopaths never win in the end.


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..
> ...



  He already knows that.  They have those in England too.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  They should.  Because Hitler directly created israel.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You'd probably have wanted to impale Hitler too, wouldn't you?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> They should.  Because Hitler directly created israel.



Yeah, I remember his vote in the UN...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> You'd probably have wanted to impale Hitler too, wouldn't you?



You have to admit that would be cognitively difficult since Hitler was so good at killing people.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> English Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> ...


Well, friend, feel blessed as this is only the second thread I have reported. This is the Introduction Forum.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome! You're not a poofter or muzzie- lover, are ya?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You did not read my post. This hoss guy is flying the flag of a non-existent country and claiming that he is a citizen of this non-existent country. He also is holding up the heritage of those of us whose ancestors came from the British Isles to ridicule by the rest of the American People.



Wow.


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  No.  You probably think Hitler would have liked to impale jews, don't you.  But as the reality of it is, he didn't even gas them.


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > They should.  Because Hitler directly created israel.
> ...



  Well israel didn't actually become a country until later on.  But Hitler was responsible for deporting 60 to 70% of German jews there.  And he didn't make them go cold turkey there.  Germans prepared German Jews by teaching them how to set up the kibbutz communities that jews set up there.  Face it.  Hitler and the jewish zionists worked together.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > They should.  Because Hitler directly created israel.
> ...


He's probably referencing Hennecke Kardel's book.  Hennecke Kardel was a product of his time and environment seeing the world through


euthanizer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...


No, his minions did........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...


God do I love revisionist history.....


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > English Mike said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...





euthanizer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...


'


Hey cultsmasher, have you been institutionalized, dude? Are you actually posting from an institution?


----------



## Toro (Sep 5, 2018)

English Mike said:


> I'm English and don't know if us limeys are allowed to join, so let me know.
> I'm simply hoping to learn a bit about US politics and stuff..



Hi stab.


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



  Revisionist history?  That's what those who tell lies about history to begin with call it.  As Napoleon said, "History is a set of lies agreed upon."  And as Tolstoy said, "History would be a wonderful thing - if it were only true."


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> Revisionist history?  That's what those who tell lies about history to begin with call it.  As Napoleon said, "History is a set of lies agreed upon."  And as Tolstoy said, "History would be a wonderful thing - if it were only true."



Interesting, all your heroes are dead.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...


Do they teach you all to use the same responses in Stormfront school?


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Ah!  My first sock accusation!  I guess that's your way of trying to avoid debating me.  But in case your attempt to get me banned fails, just let me know what it is that I said anywhere that you think is untrue.  I can fix that quickly enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Do they teach you all to use the same responses in Stormfront school?



???  This bedwetter?


----------



## euthanizer (Sep 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > Revisionist history?  That's what those who tell lies about history to begin with call it.  As Napoleon said, "History is a set of lies agreed upon."  And as Tolstoy said, "History would be a wonderful thing - if it were only true."
> ...



  And with people like you around, new ones are unlikely.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


'

cultsmasher is probably banned from stormfront. It's definitely cultsmasher. I'm not even reporting him because everyone should get a little cultsmasher experience.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> And with people like you around, new ones are unlikely.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

euthanizer said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...


Debating you?  Is that what you call arguing propaganda?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





euthanizer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > euthanizer said:
> ...



Those pics=It's cultsmasher. I'll hold off for a bit and not page a mod so people can get a taste of teh smasher of teh cults.

(AKA Wacko Nazi poster from hell) I sure hope he's not that kid that made the reloaded punter. That kid was kinda Nazi-ish too.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2018)

I think he wants Hitler to "impale" him.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> euthanizer said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



More like conspiracy theories.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 5, 2018)

miketx said:


> I think he wants Hitler to "impale" him.



That's something that's unlikely to happen.


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I think he wants Hitler to "impale" him.
> ...


He can dream.


----------

